# cappello a caciotta



## demony

Come tradurre: "A mio padre la carrozza piaceva, per i cavalli aveva passione: ma dover vestirsi con la lunga giubba abbottonata al collo e il *cappello a caciotta*, gli aggroppava"?
Soltanto con "sombrero"? Il cappello a caciotta dovrebbe essere un tipo di cappello usato in Sicilia ma non ho capito quale, ho trovato due immagini su internet ma sono completamente diverse.


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao,

probabilmente si riferisce a questo TIPO; forse, visto che è di stoffa, potrebbe trattarsi di un *chambergo*. Vediamo cosa dicono gli amici  Geviert, Neuro o Agrò!


----------



## Geviert

Ciao Spirit! (ci alziamo presto!)

mah, io per la veritá pensavo al formaggio caciotta e mi chiedevo se la forma del cappello derivasse dal formaggio. Magari si poteva arrivare così al formaggio spagnolo e, quindi, al cappello (so che è una logica contorta, ma ormai in questo mondo dimenticato da Dio, nulla stupisce e tutto è possible ).


----------



## Agró

Así como "caciotta" hace pensar en un primer momento en el queso, "chambergo" remite en primera instancia, no a un sombrero, sino a una especie de abrigo o gaván. Aunque por las imágenes que hay en google sí podría ser lo mismo, convendría usar en español "sombrero de chambergo".

Vendría bien la opinión de algún entendido en sombreros, entre los cuales no me hallo.


----------



## LECG

'E il *cappello a caciotta, gli aggroppava = **Y El Cabello en el sombrero se le agrupaba!*


----------



## Neuromante

LECG said:


> 'E il *cappello a caciotta, gli aggroppava = **Y El Cabello en el sombrero se le agrupaba!*


Eso sería "cappelli nell cappello", en plural


----------



## LECG

Neuromante said:


> Eso sería "cappelli nell cappello", en plural



jajaja hey gracias por la acotación que error..es que estaba en en le trabajo y perdí claramente la noción de la oración cuando me distraje..
mis disculpas..

ok esto va asi..!  ''E il *cappello a caciotta, gli aggroppava = Y El Sombrero ajustado, le ata!

**
*


----------



## demony

Agrò perchè "sombrero DE chambergo" e non solo "sombrero chambergo"?
Legg non credo sia una traduzione fedele al testo.


----------



## Agró

demony said:


> Agrò perchè "sombrero DE chambergo" e non solo "sombrero chambergo"?



Tutte e due suonano bene, non so veramente.


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao!

Ho letto il "filo" qualche volte i , con ogni lettura  pensavo che il cappelli a caciotta era una cosa diversa a l'anteriore...
 Por chambergo, hasta ahora , sólo entendía que se trataba de un tipo de casaca más o menos gruesa y amplia. Ahora sé que también se trata de un tipo de sombrero: *sombrero chambergo.* Supongo que habréis mirado los diccionarios. Por tipo de sombreo chambergo es lo que hoy solemos llamar: *sombrero*(gorro) *de explorado*r; sombrero blando de tela con las alas cortas y muy flexibles. Pero después de la última lectura del mensaje de *demony*, al leer ésto: ma dover vestirsi con la_* lunga giubba abbottonata al collo*_e il *cappello a caciotta*, gli aggroppava; me viene la imagen de las películas de los cocheros antiguos con los largos abrigos (giubba abbottonata) y con sombrero de *copa alta*. También he encontrado en alguna página italiana que llamaban cappelli a caciotta a lo que por aquí llamamos borselino.

Ciao!


----------



## demony

Suppongo però che i cocchieri in Sicilia non usassero i cappelli "de copa alta", non lo so. Anche in Italia si chiama borsalino un tipo di cappello però dalle immagini trovate su internet mi sembra leggermente diverso dalle immagini trovate cercando "cappello a caciotta", ci assomiglia però non è esattamente quello.


----------



## Elxenc

demony said:


> Suppongo però che i cocchieri in Sicilia non usassero i cappelli "de copa alta", non lo so. Anche in Italia si chiama borsalino un tipo di cappello però dalle immagini trovate su internet mi sembra leggermente diverso dalle immagini trovate cercando "cappello a caciotta", ci assomiglia però non è esattamente quello.




Salve!

Estoy de acuerdo que la imagen con sombrero de copa alta es más bien de los cocheros de la películas inglesas, vete a saber si realmente iban así. Para los cocheros mediterráneos tengo más la imagen de un cochero tocado con un sombrero/gorra aplastado, no sé si sería así o se aplastaba con el uso y el descuido, que para España sería el "sombrero chambergo" , que se asemejaría algunas de las imágenes que he encontrado en internet, aunque por "cappelli a caciotta"  he encontrado cosas muy diversas así:

http://www.google.es/search?q=caapp...6mQOam00QXg68CCBA&biw=1067&bih=647&sei=Dg_TT-
6mFoa10QX19qC8BA

http://www.robertomanzoni.it/6/793/Cappello-Caciotta/

Buscando imágenes he encontrado ésto. Igual creo creo haber descubierto el "huevo de Colom" y ya se ha hablado a partir de ésto:

http://www.unice.fr/lirces/langues/real/dialectes/aggratis.htm
 *AGGROPPARE 2 * 

 SCIASCIA in _Gli zii  di Sicilia_ 1958 [= Einaudi 1966]: "...dover vestirsi con la lunga giubba  abbottonata al collo e il cappello a caciotta gli aggroppava" (p. 98).  
 Ill  s'agit probablement d'un calque sémantique du sicilien.  Piccitto I 91, _aggruppari_: "tr. annodare, fare un  nodo; stringere o tener fermo con un nodo. 2. ass. rodersi dovendo sopportare  ingiuria o sopruso. 3. intr. far nodo alla gola, restare alla gola, di cibo...". 
 ƒ excéder.

Salutamu! Bon jornu (_siciliano_)


----------



## Elxenc

Cari Amici

Mi piacerei a bastanza sapere quale è stato il risultato de la nostra indagine. Cosa è definitivamente: *cappello a caciotta*?

Arrivederci.


----------



## demony

In realtà alla fine non ti so dare una risposta. Credo che ogni posto ha una sua tradizione in quanto a cappelli, per esempio la coppola Siciliana non credo che abbia un suo equivalente in nessun altro posto del mondo, quindi si può solo cercare di tradurre in base a quello che gli somiglia di più come nel caso del cappello a caciotta con sombrero chambergo ma comunque sono due tipi di cappello diverso, con due storie diverse. Io ho optato per una traduzione con nota a piè di pagina.


----------

